# Personal goals...what are your to achieve?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So what goals do you want to work on this year?

I have decided to write out my three big goals for the rest of this year as well each month I will make out an action plan for achieving them.

Writing out my goals feels so different...to see them written out just has a different vibe to it, seems to cement them in more..if that makes sense.

My three goals are: to lose 20 lbs by end of December (2 lbs per month); take two courses toward finishing my business diploma; and to get back into accounting/finance career this year as I hate where I am career wise.

I am tired of having goals and then being too lazy/unmotivated to achieve them.


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

highwood said:


> I am tired of having goals and then being too lazy/unmotivated to achieve them.



Same here!!! I'm also tired of month by month going by and nothing accomplished. 

So I've set small goals to "aim" for. 
School is a big one. Need to finish my degree. 

There's been a small change recently that may mean we are moving back home cross country so for now all my goals are put on hold. If we move- I'll have to make some new ones. 

I've been a sahm for 2 years now and am preparing to go back to work or college full time by August. So far all my goals are house oriented. Getting our house decluttered, papers organized, kids ready for their daycare preschool stuff, etc etc. 

So my main 3 goals- 
Get enrolled in school 
Get our house perfectly clean organized 
Get the kids prepared for fall 
And slowly try yoga! 

I've made it a goal to try in get back in shape by listening to music and dancing or doing aerobics everyday for 20 mins. That has been going awesome and j feel great since starting. I think I've lost 3 lbs. heyyyy I'll take it


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

finish my story that is currently half on paper and the other half stuck in my head.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Have a 3 hour and 59 minute erection so I dont have to call a doctor.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Imovedforthis said:


> Same here!!! I'm also tired of month by month going by and nothing accomplished.
> 
> So I've set small goals to "aim" for.
> School is a big one. Need to finish my degree.
> ...


Exactly....my worst fear is a year from now I will still be in the exact same situation I am in now...make sure you write your goals down with actualy things you are going to do to accomplish them. Makes a huge difference seeing it in writing.


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

I need to write them down.
That's my fear as well- being one year out and in this same spot, and nothing has changed eek! 
I guess the only difference though is now I realize it bothers me so hopefully I will do more this next year. 
I've already been doing some small changes around the house that I've put off for years (painting furniture) and just doing that has helped. I feel like I finally accomplished something and it feels good so I need to keep with the small goals also and yes, totally need to write them down!

Curious- when you write yours down are they just written out? Or do you have set timelines on each thing?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Good, good. The first step to overcoming your goals is to admit that you have them . . . . . 

oh wrong topic.

Finish my wood badge tickets.
Hike over that mountain south of me (10 miles with 4000 feet of elevation change)
Swim a mile (DONE!)(again!3/4/16)
Get off this medication before the price goes up again.

Sharing your goals with others helps you be accountable for them.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Goals this year...

*1*. Sending our 2 sons to College without going broke....

*2*. Taking a summer Job that will challenge me in ways that could be good for me.. we'll need the extra $$ ! 

*3*. I started, but got lazy, working on a Shutterfly Photo book of "Our love story".. going back 34 yrs ...full of special memories, where we've been, funny comments, our children along the way...what's influenced us, inspiring quotes, what marriage has meant to us.. 

I can be a perfectionist on such things. .. which is why it may take me a year to finish this.. but it will be a "Keepsake".. then I have a feeling.. I'll want to do another on "Our family"... probably take me another year... I've done (2) photo books so far... but they were not as meticulously detailed as I want these to be... with stories & all.. 




*4.* Need to fix the 4x4 on our 2nd Suburban, we've put $450 in new parts...still won't work.. could be an electrical issue.. this is husbands & son's 2016 project.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We have started a Goals Book with various sub sections for specific areas of our lives and relationship that we want to work on and seek more fun in. I find half the excitement is in the discussion and planning parts, sitting down and talking about all these issues.
So far we have short term goals written down and will work towards medium and longer term goals.
This is a combined effort but we also break out into personal goals that we want each other to know about and give support for.

This is a new thing for us and I am looking forward to expanding the book, having many hours of discussion and actioning many if not all of our goals.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Goals... in no particular order

1. Sell our house (looks like it might finally happen after over a year ...)

2. Continue to stash money aside for savings / reserve funds

3. Get jobs for all 3 of my kids ("legally" they are not allowed to work and really not even capable especially since one of them isn't even potty trained, but c'mon!)

4. The W and I continuing to get out of this complacency fog, putting our marriage back on center stage. Or maybe better put, refusing to let things revert back to the old ways of the past few years.

5. Finally make the TAM "Hot Guys of 2016" calendar ray:


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Good, positive post - I like it! 

I'm a very goal-oriented person, what frustrates me is the plain old lack of time. So, one of my goals this year is to learn to re-prioritize things I am already planning, to make room for the things I have consistently put off because they get pushed back. 

So, for instance, I work nearly every weekend. I constantly mentally negotiate the amount of time I have to spend working on a weekend, among all of the other personal things I do. I'm always drained at the end of a weekend and then it's back into a normal working week. 

I try to maintain a balance, but don't always succeed. One of the changes this year is to say no to work for at least 2 weekends in every month and adopt a project I kept putting off instead.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Trying to let go of the whole goal thing, and just go more with the flow in life. Let goals present themselves. Let life happen instead of trying to control it, which is what goal setting can sometimes feel like, at least to me.

Kind of wish I had done more of this a long time ago . . . But was not ready for it, I guess. Sure would have made life easier, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Another goal of mine is to take some personal interest courses especially while H works out of town and can be away on the weekends...

I find that often especially while he is away my weekends are fairly boring....I go for walks etc. with the dog however other than that I watch tv or go to the store multiple times during the weekend just to fill up my time...I decided that I will register for a local afternoon course this Sunday on making green cleaning products to use around the house...I am pleased with myself at least it will take up an afternoon and make me feel like I have done something productive!

I find that as we live about 20 km from the city, etc. I am constantly sometimes even twice per day on the weekend driving into the city for no good reason other than to go and look around in the stores, I think with H being gone I get bored and have nothing much to do, everybody else friends/family, etc. seems to be doing their own thing.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

1) Make some significant headway towards achieving a career goal I'm working towards.

2) Take a long vacation this summer and spend it 90% outdoors having fun.

3) Arrange my life so that when interesting or fun or challenging opportunities arise, I am in a position to take advantage of them.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> 5. Finally make the TAM "Hot Guys of 2016" calendar ray:


Ellis Where is the application form? I need to understand the requirements. I mean will there be extensive photoshopping allowed?



jld said:


> Trying to let go of the whole goal thing, and just go more with the flow in life. Let goals present themselves.


JLD I wonder if imposed goals would fit that bill for you, I wonder if it would work for me?



highwood said:


> Another goal of mine is to take some personal interest courses


Highwood, that reminds me Mrs Nail and I are taking a set of first aid classes together. If the organizers get their act together. The arrangements for this have turned out to be a nightmare.



OliviaG said:


> 2) Take a long vacation this summer and spend it 90% outdoors having fun.


Olivia, you are going to need a Hammock.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> Olivia, you are going to need a Hammock.


As luck would have it, I have one.  I don't think I've used it for more than about 15 minutes in the past 5 years though. 

My idea of the perfect summer: cycling, hiking, swimming, canoeing, paddle-boarding, bonfires, and afternoon naps in the hammock.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Right now to not strangle my teen who is acting out a bit and doing bare minimum in school.

Finish my book this year - outline is done and first couple chapters done. 

Actually RUN a 5K. I finished the C25K program and then stopped. Need to start again - was going to run tonight but daughter's tire had a blow out. Probably will be sitting at firestone instead.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> My idea of the perfect summer:* cycling*, hiking, swimming, canoeing, paddle-boarding, bonfires, and afternoon naps in the hammock.


Didn't forget about you OG  . My W has used 3 times already, and already insisted I need to buy cycling shoes lol. I will give you some more info shortly, but definitely looks like it could be a winner :grin2:


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Didn't forget about you OG  . My W has used 3 times already, and already insisted I need to buy cycling shoes lol. I will give you some more info shortly, but definitely looks like it could be a winner :grin2:


Oh, excellent. I was wondering how she liked it!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> 3. Get jobs for all 3 of my kids ("legally" they are not allowed to work and really not even capable especially since one of them isn't even potty trained, but c'mon!)
> 
> 4.


Ellis let me know who's hiring. Potty trained except nighttime challenges.

1. Get our house ready for listing by April 1st (while caring for a 2 year old and a 2 month old, with hubby temporarily relocated.)

2. Resume visiting at least one of my elderly relatives each week. This fell by the wayside in 2015 due to major changes in our little family. 

3. Plan reception for baby's christening. 

4. Build up exercise time back up to 30 minutes. Right now I'm stuck on 20 minute workouts.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I need to lose some weight.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

1. Finish 8 more graduate credits so I can move up the highest on the pay scale of MA+45. Helps for the pension.

2. Landscape my backyard and the lake house over the summer.

3. Do a triathlon in record time for me. 

4. Attempt a wheel pose with my leg extended on my paddle board - in other words - get WAY better at yoga.

5. Really curb my alcohol consumption.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

stephscarlett said:


> 1. Finish 8 more graduate credits so I can move up the highest on the pay scale of MA+45. Helps for the pension.
> 
> 2. Landscape my backyard and the lake house over the summer.
> 
> ...


You do all of that AND consume any real amount of alchol? I'm impressed. School + physical training/yoga?


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

EnjoliWoman said:


> You do all of that AND consume any real amount of alchol? I'm impressed. School + physical training/yoga?


well, we're empty nesters. WE got pretty efficient raising four kids. Now they're gone and we're like.... hmmmm. kind of the reason I ended up here.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I think it is great to have goals. I am a very goal oriented person myself. I was lucky enough to not only meet, but exceed all of my goals. Aside from pursuing your goals you need to do what is necessary to achieve them. This is the area where some miss the boat. They want something but are not willing to do what it takes to get it. Also, don't limit your goals to any one number. Once you achieve a goal, add a new one. I went from a clerk to one of two worldwide experts in my field within 9 years. I made all of my first group of goals in 10 months. I surprised myself but it gave me the confidence that I needed to go even further. That breeds success than success.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> Good, good. The first step to overcoming your goals is to admit that you have them . . . . .
> 
> oh wrong topic.
> 
> ...


WOW!! Swim a mile?! Hike 10 miles w. 4k Ft of elevation change? Mr. Outdoor Athleticism here.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I had this idea in my head that I would never swim that mile. It seemed so impossible. 200 yards seemed to sap all my energy. At the same time I was getting addicted to exercise. I got to swimming 5 days a week. One Saturday I challenged my son to see who could swim further. I made a quarter mile (450 yards). But there was this 50 + year old woman who swam a mile every Monday morning. She wasn't particularly athletic. Some time passed and I was in and out of the habit. I decided that if I was going to hike I wanted to go to interesting places. Around here that means elevation. I knew I had to have more endurance. Since it was winter I went to the pool. I started putting a long swim into my daily workout. I kept adding to it every work out (3 per week). Soon I passed the 1/2 mile, then the 3/4 mile marks. Then one Friday I decided it was the day. I jumped in and didn't touch the bottom until I had passed a mile (3600 yards). Since then I have put my drills back into my regular workout. I'm getting stronger and my times are coming down. My 2nd Mile was 5 minutes faster than my first. There is no reason now that I can't swim a mile every week. 

On the other hand my treadmill work is advancing more slowly than I had hoped. There is still way too much snow to start any serious hiking. The Big Hike is scheduled around August so there is time.


----------

